# I want wifi booster that can extent its range to the maximum



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 22, 2016)

I want wifi booster that can extent its range to the maximum
i mean which wifi booster can receive signals upto 200 meters


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 22, 2016)

Point to Point link between buildings?
or for just laptops/smartphones


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 22, 2016)

i want wifi signal from another building via wifi booster


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 22, 2016)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:


> i want wifi signal from another building via wifi booster



You'll either need multiple repeaters or a single powerful transmitter. In either case, costs involved would be high. Mention your budget and whether there are any walls/dense structures between the two locations.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 23, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You'll either need multiple repeaters or a single powerful transmitter. In either case, costs involved would be high. Mention your budget and whether there are any walls/dense structures between the two locations.



MINE budget say is 10000 rs
there are walls/dense structures between the two locations as it is another building
the other building where router will be installed i think the distance is 100 meters

- - - Updated - - -

any update


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2016)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION], your inputs are required.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2016)

One will require something like this along with a fair bit of networking knowledge to setup:
Amazon.com: Ubiquiti PicoStationM2HP - Wireless Access Point - AirMax - 802.11 B/G/N (PICOM2HUS): Computers & Accessories


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 23, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> One will require something like this along with a fair bit of networking knowledge to setup:
> Amazon.com: Ubiquiti PicoStationM2HP - Wireless Access Point - AirMax - 802.11 B/G/N (PICOM2HUS): Computers & Accessories



Do you think 2x TP-LINK CPE510 would be overkill for this application? I recently brought it...for a 0.4km LOS P2P link.

3.5k each TPLINK 5GHZ 300MBPS 13dBi OUTDOOR CPE (PHAROS CPE510) - Buy TPLINK 5GHZ 300MBPS 13dBi OUTDOOR CPE (PHAROS CPE510) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 24, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> One will require something like this along with a fair bit of networking knowledge to setup:
> Amazon.com: Ubiquiti PicoStationM2HP - Wireless Access Point - AirMax - 802.11 B/G/N (PICOM2HUS): Computers & Accessories


this should be installed where . installed in the area where signal is needed or install where router/modem is installed.
whether 
can u tell me another product which is from india

- - - Updated - - -



kARTechnology said:


> Do you think 2x TP-LINK CPE510 would be overkill for this application? I recently brought it...for a 0.4km LOS P2P link.
> 
> 3.5k each TPLINK 5GHZ 300MBPS 13dBi OUTDOOR CPE (PHAROS CPE510) - Buy TPLINK 5GHZ 300MBPS 13dBi OUTDOOR CPE (PHAROS CPE510) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i



i asked tp link about it it told that this is point to point connection no wifi will be created and not suitable for indoor only for outdoor


what about TP-Link TL-WA850RE 300Mbps Universal WiFi Range Extender
what about TL-WR841HP
what about TL-941HP (Tp link)


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 26, 2016)

wifi access point or wifi range extender or wifi booster should be installed where main router is there or where we need signal.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 28, 2016)

Access points are used in an environment like hotel corridors(e.g.3 on each floor).wifi extender,booster,repeater is basically same thing.All of these(incl access point) need a main wifi router & should be installed at a point away from the main router so as to receive a stable wifi signal from main router.


----------



## kunnusingh (Apr 9, 2017)

Better option is use LAN wire and put 2nd Wifi in your 2nd building and your WiFi will be connected via LAN wire.

Building A (Main Wifi) and Building B connected via LAN wire from Man Wifi and connected to 2nd WiFi.

Less cost, Less WiFi device.


----------

